# Snapper, Mulloway, and kingfish tackle



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello All

I am currently looking at a shimano raider snapper rod 7Ã¢â‚¬â„¢6Ã¢â‚¬


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JW, I have a Symetre 4000FI loaded with 10lb fireline on a cheapo Jarvis Walker rod. Have used it mostly for trolling. It has been fine, but has never been fully tested. The Symetre was recommended by my local tacklo for saltwater work in the yak (although his price is ridiculous and I bought elsewhere).

The reel should be fine for 15lb braid. Personally, I would be looking for an overhead at that weight, but I understand your price constraints and the threadline will be fine. Yes you can break 15lb line - I have been snagged in around 20m on 20lb braid with 40lb leader and managed to break the main line.

Also I prefer a shorter rod in general as they are more manageable on the yak, and especially in the heavier weights where I have no real reason to cast.

I bought my heavy outfit all at once (TLD15 overhead, Shimano Spectrum 6' 10kg rod and 300m 20lb Tuffline XP braid). Cost about $330 I think, with $200 of that being the reel. The rod is definitely not a lightweight dream machine but for trolling and bottom bashing it doesn't need to be. I had gone into the store with other ideas but the salesman (Dean Hayes who is a respected charter operator in Sydney) convinced me to go this way.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi JW,

From what I've read, some of those SA offshore kings are bruts. I'd be quite comfortable with a 6000-8000 reel loaded with 50lb braid.

People laugh but I reckon sport, schmort - There's nothing more heartbreaking than dropping a damn good fish because you were undergunned. Make no mistakes, a solid king is gonna pull you over, through and under every bit of structure it can find.

50lb braid with a 60lb mono leader will give you 1/2 a chance, a good tow, and the ability to snap the line if you get reefed.

Tonight off the rocks I landed a 4kg GT. After rubdowns on almost every square inch of available reef this fish was landed on 50lb braid because I was able to give him some stick when needed. Off the yak I would have faced different challenges but an angry trev is an angry trev and 50lb braid is my preferred line class in open water.


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Guys.

Appreciated


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

I saw a Berkley Drop Shot 6ft baitcaster trigger Graph Rod (well it said 100% graphite) that was rated 6-12kg. Does anyone have any opinions on this particular rod? Was thinking of using it for a kingy outfit/snapper/jew outfit however would i be better off saving my money (seen it for $140) and going for a glass rod?

Was thinking of going cheap and matching it with a shimano corvalus 400?

Cheers

Dee


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Update on my cheapo rod - the ring dropped out of the tip guide a week ago (at least that's when I noticed it) and I was unable to remove the tip guide to replace it. Have since bought a new outfit. While I was looking I was shown some Uglystick rods that are composite glass/graphite. Surprisingly light and a reasonable price. Should last a long time. I ended up buying 100% graphite (it was a remaindered item on the floor so brand is irrelevant), mostly because I like a cork grips and a smaller butt (I'm only talking fishing rods here)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWr/QM0AACLfgAASUOGCmqSoUHo/7/+wIACEKEyZE2p6h6jQxG9UHoT1HoelBqnqaYj1TyDU0GQ0MgHpqD1DFK2xaCsiYCBEc/Ez8j3QQmhdkFOtnYYW4Mt0duv0r21DVGU/FQegS/7AHtVSR1Z+kcs5JJQumYUSfgrETkNrjdrewNkJxMvnY05XEIpIp3itnxzYKoEwOpR1ou2CFJxe++T1UG+Zs2GkK0fkaUpDlLuKWAXxXBAysIt4xj/F3JFOFCQav9AzQA==


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

howdy JW

regarding the shimano raider rods, i just bought the 7'2" 2-4kg finesse bream rod for $110, and it is an absolute work of art. ian miller designed, with fuji alconite runners and top-quality cork grips - need i say more?!?!

i agree with dan if you are going offshore, i use 40lb braid and leader for heavier duty fishing, but inshore i use 8kg braid on a 3500 daiwa regal,on a 7' 4-6kg tica graphite rod. i hate using a short rod for yak fishing personally, i like to be able to go with the fish around the front of the swing rather than battle with my rod underwater.

just my opinions. do what suits you mate 

BTW gotta catch up for a fish in the port (or elsewhere) sometime soon.....


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks water baby

I too own a 7'2" raider 2-4 kg and love it.......main reason I was looking at the snapper raider.

Going on the advice provided I might just have too get 2 outfits, one for 7-8kg line and one 15-20kg. I think I will start with the 7-8 kg setup. But Might get a rod in the 7Ã¢â‚¬â„¢ range (rather then 7Ã¢â‚¬â„¢6Ã¢â‚¬


----------

